# looking for red snapper charter



## tommy w. (Jan 23, 2010)

hey guys looking for a little member input,church group looking to go offshore fishing this summer 14 to 20 guys, grouper,red snapper,etc. need recomendation on good charter  from panacea to panama city beach any input will be appreciate THANKS


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 23, 2010)

tommy w. said:


> hey guys looking for a little member input,church group looking to go offshore fishing this summer 14 to 20 guys, grouper,red snapper,etc. need recomendation on good charter  from panacea to panama city beach any input will be appreciate THANKS



For grouper and snapper with a shot at AJ's and cobia I would recomend

Big Bend Charters out of Steinhatchee,Florida  877.852.FISH

Out of PC

Email Capt. Brian, he is a forum member and will be alot of help.


----------



## oldenred (Jan 23, 2010)

i would recommend none.... these charters are the ones doin everything they can to get snapper banned permanently and have only catch shares..... supporting them only helps put them one step closer to their goal


----------



## Limitless (Jan 24, 2010)

oldenred said:


> i would recommend none.... these charters are the ones doin everything they can to get snapper banned permanently and have only catch shares..... supporting them only helps put them one step closer to their goal



Absolutely not true ORed.  There may an isolated Capt or two supporting that, but there's no evidence of a plan by the Charter Assns to push that.  There are certainly charter captains that are fighting to protect their jobs, but not through eliminating recreational fishing and limits.  I believe you are confusing them with the Commercial boys!  And, it was CCA that originally proposed the "tags" (catch shares) as a solution to the misconstrued "over fishing".  You should note that when the recreational harvest is shut down or limited, that affects the Charter Captains too.

Those guys are about our only allies.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jan 24, 2010)

Limitless said:


> Absolutely not true ORed.  There may an isolated Capt or two supporting that, but there's no evidence of a plan by the Charter Assns to push that.  There are certainly charter captains that are fighting to protect their jobs, but not through eliminating recreational fishing and limits.  I believe you are confusing them with the Commercial boys!  And, it was CCA that originally proposed the "tags" (catch shares) as a solution to the misconstrued "over fishing".  You should note that when the recreational harvest is shut down or limited, that affects the Charter Captains too.
> 
> Those guys are about our only allies.



Limitless speaks the truth.

Now, back to the original question.. Anything over about 6 folks and you're going to need a party boat type trip I would think if you intend on everyone being together. If you can swing it you may want to book 3-4 diffrent Capts in the same general area and have 4-6 folks in each party or half the group go one day the other half the next and use two Capts. I think it would prove to be a better trip for everyone.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Jan 24, 2010)

If you have that many folks that want to go out together, the only way to do that is to buy out a head boat that can carry that many folks. I would look in the PC of Destin area for those type captains. You can probably get a good rate on a motes with that many too.


----------



## captbrian (Jan 24, 2010)

oldenred said:


> i would recommend none.... these charters are the ones doin everything they can to get snapper banned permanently and have only catch shares..... supporting them only helps put them one step closer to their goal



who or what gives you this idea?  where does your information come from?  you obviously haven't been attending any of the numerous nmfs meetings over the past 5 years, because if you had, i'm sure i would have met you before. 

in actuality, the common goal of the charter fishing fleet is to maintain a red snapper fishery.  the fact is, there are enough red snapper in the gulf to support a substatial recreational fishery.  red snapper are more abundant now than they have been in decades.  i can recall fishing on a charter for 5 legal size snapper all day in the 1980's.  not so much the case in today's fishing world.  i know for a fact there are several on this board that can support my statement, catching a snapper isn't near as hard as it used to be.  

we as a community are fighting to keep our business, our way of life, and our family heritage.  we will continue to fight for this.  it would be nice for you to join this fight, but if not, at least get your facts straight before making erroneous statements.  


back to the topic at hand, send me a pm and i'll get you some info.

capt brian


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 24, 2010)

Brian, the actions oldenred speaks of are happening around Savannah, not in the gulf where you guys are at (lucky dogs) and there are 2 (that I know of) Captn's that are dillegently trying to weasel their way into the NMFS good graces so they are the only ones who will be able to take a charter for snapper......


As far as who to recommend, we took a charter 5-6 years back witha church group, we had 12-15 people and the boat we went on was based out of Pensacola near the ICW bridge from what I remember, we paid somewhere around $80-90 bucks apiece plus tip for the mates....I think I spent $125...for 2 red snapper and 8 or 10 beeliners and 1 grouper...Kroger would have been cheaper but I wouldn't have had near the fun..


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 24, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Brian, the actions oldenred speaks of are happening around Savannah, not in the gulf where you guys are at (lucky dogs) and there are 2 (that I know of) Captn's that are dillegently trying to weasel their way into the NMFS good graces so they are the only ones who will be able to take a charter for snapper......
> 
> 
> As far as who to recommend, we took a charter 5-6 years back witha church group, we had 12-15 people and the boat we went on was based out of Pensacola near the ICW bridge from what I remember, we paid somewhere around $80-90 bucks apiece plus tip for the mates....I think I spent $125...for 2 red snapper and 8 or 10 beeliners and 1 grouper...Kroger would have been cheaper but I wouldn't have had near the fun..



I can not think of ANY charter Capt's that are happy about not getting to snapper fish, except in regards to having some hungry fish when they, like everyone else are allowed to fish them. The recreational regulations do not differ from charter regulations.(yet) These closures hurt them too. The only benefit is for the fish, that they can increase to breeding size and make more fishes. The NMFS is not going to make special concessions for any select charter boats. Its the same for everybody. As far as fishing the gulf with a big crowd, we always call a good charter capt. and he will usually coordinate any extra boats needed, and come up with a price for each fisherman in your party. As for a party/head boat, they can be fun, but typically the charters put you on WAY more fish.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 24, 2010)

Oldenred speaks of CApt Steve Amick and CApt Judy Helmy. He is right, this is on the Atlantic. These two sold us out and should be blacklisted and shunned for the selfish actions they have/or are trying to pull  off. I hope they are both driving taxis in their respected home towns next time we hear from them.

As far as the gulf it is looking as if we may get a little more acess to the Red Snapper, but grouper isn't looking good at all.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 24, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> I can not think of ANY charter Capt's that are happy about not getting to snapper fish, except in regards to having some hungry fish when they, like everyone else are allowed to fish them. The recreational regulations do not differ from charter regulations.(yet) These closures hurt them too. The only benefit is for the fish, that they can increase to breeding size and make more fishes. The NMFS is not going to make special concessions for any select charter boats. Its the same for everybody. As far as fishing the gulf with a big crowd, we always call a good charter capt. and he will usually coordinate any extra boats needed, and come up with a price for each fisherman in your party. As for a party/head boat, they can be fun, but typically the charters put you on WAY more fish.




I still see blah blah blah...NMFS...blah blah blah.....

Here's how it's gonna work on my boat.....and I really don't care what anyone else thinks.....

I paid enough money for a boat to go catch the fish, I pay taxes on that boat, I register that boat and they get the money, I buy a fishing license (and online I might add) that some bank in Montana( or Missiouri) gets a cut of the money....I pay all this to be told I can't keep a fish because there aren't any....my foot....

If I catch one they better have a dang marine biologist on the boat with em to check me out.....otherwise forget it. They can't identify a whiting after it's been filleted.....

Now this is gonna raise some hackles with some of you I'm sure, go ahead fire away......for 40 some odd years I have lived and breathed fishing, I have NEVER broken the law intentionally, (yes I did one time keep a redfish that was a 1/2" too long.....I was 21 and it was the biggest fish I had caught in 5 years, I didn't know it was too big) but all that is out the window now, I make my own rules and if they catch me I'll have my day in court.

Now, the odds of me actually going out and catching a fish that is in such mortal danger of extinction is slim, 1ft or less days just don't happen when I'm home long enough to actually go...but anywhoo thats my plan for saving the oceanlife...


Sorry for the thread hijack Tommy, like I said before try the Pensacola area plenty of group charter folks down there...


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.charismacharters.com/

Take a look at their pictures in the woods and water.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 27, 2010)

Bryant 1 is right, they are the best charters anywhere, look at there fishing report pics, the Gilfords are awesome!


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Feb 7, 2010)

Absolute best of the best, Billy Archer, Seminole Wind.  3rd generation Captn.  He will keep you on fish.  850-896-6740


----------

